
Facebook blocked users from posting some stories about its security breach - okket
https://techcrunch.com/2018/09/28/facebook-blocks-guardian-story/
======
mwnivek
Main discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18096475](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18096475)

Also, this story was submitted earlier and flagged as dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18097324](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18097324)

------
gopher2
So a couple articles about Facebook security breach were caught in a Facebook
automated spam detection system.

~~~
HenryBemis
And this is a far more appropriate title "Articles about Facebook security
breach were caught in a Facebook automated spam detection system."

The title TC is using is pure clickbait (and they are now blacklisted in my
browser).

------
fotnmc
Ah I bet that is a smart move that will pay off for them in the long run.

~~~
buboard
Facebook users have had outrages since day one. Usually they had even more
signups the following month.

------
crunchlibrarian
"Not a media company, just a technology platform"

------
tomrod
That seems destined for some major Streisand effect.

~~~
mkagenius
More like a minor issue getting extrapolated due to some other news. Is there
any name for it? It adds to the effect even though not really responsible.

------
raffael-vogler
Also hckrnews.com doesn't list the discussion
([https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18094823](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18094823)).
Why? With 1.5k upvotes I guess it deserves a place in the top 50% - no?

UPDATE: [https://imgur.com/a/Jpj4Itn](https://imgur.com/a/Jpj4Itn)

~~~
jorams
Your screenshot only displays today, while the discussion is from yesterday.
If you scroll down to yesterday, it's in the top 10, the top 20 and the top
50%.

~~~
raffael-vogler
oops ... how embarrassing

